# How much food?



## Nellie21 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi we have a new puppy and I wanted to know how much food people recommend she eats daily in the two sittings ? She is 15 weeks and weighs 9.6kg
Cheers


----------



## Hegster65 (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi, is your puppy on dried food ?


----------



## Nellie21 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hegster65 said:


> Hi, is your puppy on dried food ?


Kibble and some raw food (advice from breeder)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don’t limit food at that age. If they quickly eat what’s in the bowl, I add more.
if they start leaving food, I cut back.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

As a puppy I fed Rafa, my male Vizsla, three times a day with dry kibble and as Texasred has said adding more if he ate it all quickly. 

The quantity guidance on dog food packaging doesn't quite apply to Vizslas, who are very high energy requiring lots of calories to be burned and don't usually overeat unlike some other breeds. 

He is now fully grown and is a skinny,
but 30kg large Vizsla


----------



## wulvrine3 (Dec 21, 2021)

PhilipL said:


> As a puppy I fed Rafa, my male Vizsla, three times a day with dry kibble and as Texasred has said adding more if he ate it all quickly.
> 
> The quantity guidance on dog food packaging doesn't quite apply to Vizslas, who are very high energy requiring lots of calories to be burned and don't usually overeat unlike some other breeds.
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful animal you got there! I hope my baby gets that big!


----------



## Rhiannon19 (9 mo ago)

Nellie21 said:


> Hi we have a new puppy and I wanted to know how much food people recommend she eats daily in the two sittings ? She is 15 weeks and weighs 9.6kg
> Cheers


I would start with a 1/4-1/2 cup of food each meal. Then add a tiny bit more depending upon how hungry they are. Like if they gobble up the food- keep adding a tiny bit more until they are satisfied.

This method will help you figure out the sweet spot as they age. Try to keep treats to a minimum & give mostly regular food/kibble as treats.


----------

